# Rihanna ❤❤❤ MAC for 2013



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just though I'd start the thread over here for this collection!   http://www.wwd.com/beauty-industry-...h-rihanna-6780854?src=nl/newsAlert/20130220-1


----------



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm excited for this collection. Great packaging and from reading the article, I'm expecting lots of brown girl friendly shades!  Thanks MAC!


----------



## trayceeee (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 20, 2013)

Im excited for this collection as well. UGH it will probably be a mess trying to get things online, guess, stalking for this collection is going to be a must!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2013)

This is apparently going to be an expensive year.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 20, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> This is apparently going to be an expensive year.


  	My thoughts exactly. Between this and the Fashion Sets/All About Orange, and maybe Temperature Rising...MAC is getting ALL of my mad money.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 20, 2013)

So glad a thread was started here. I suspect it will be less judgmental in this environment. Anyway, I know this is going to be a huge hit. I'm a sucker for packaging so I know I'm in. Hopefully, the products deliver. It's really interesting how they're spreading this collection out over the course of the year. Gives our wallets a chance to recoup and I also think it will make the products more accessible to a variety of people. We all get 4 opportunities to try and score something rather than missing out because you didn't wake up one random Tuesday morning at 4am.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 20, 2013)

MissTT, I agree!!! Rihanna is human just like the rest of us, whateva she does in her personal life is her business !!! Just bring on the makeup RiRi so glad the packaging is so cute and girly!!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to the quads, the compact and the blush duo.   Someone at MAC adores Rihanna because I've never heard of such a large collection released in different seasons like this one; all for one person. It's sounds so special.  Product names are going to be pretty cool as well.   This may be my largest MAC haul ever.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 20, 2013)

I dont wanna say Im going to get everything from this collection but im DEF hoping I will like a majority of the items.  I already know I want a brush set.  I usually dont purchase multiples when it comes to makeup but I dont know with this collection I just might!!!!!!!!!!!


sss215 said:


> I'm really looking forward to the quads, the compact and the blush duo. Someone at MAC adores Rihanna because I've never heard of such a large collection released in different seasons like this one; all for one person. It's sounds so special. Product names are going to be pretty cool as well. *This may be my largest MAC haul ever.*


----------



## afulton (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this collection.  It reminds me so much of when MAC did Diana Ross.  Can't wait...


----------



## Slimmycakes (Feb 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> So glad a thread was started here. I suspect it will be less judgmental in this environment. Anyway, I know this is going to be a huge hit. I'm a sucker for packaging so I know I'm in. Hopefully, the products deliver. It's really interesting how they're spreading this collection out over the course of the year. Gives our wallets a chance to recoup and I also think it will make the products more accessible to a variety of people. We all get 4 opportunities to try and score something rather than missing out because you didn't wake up one random Tuesday morning at 4am.


  	Thank you for saying this!! I'm hoping it will be a judge free zone over here as well. I actually like the packaging because I don't have anything like it in my stash. I'm looking forward to my first quad and SH brush! And of course all the lipsticks... she wears amazing colors so I'm having high hopes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm interested in seeing the actual products. I love the packaging, but if the products aren't great, I will definitely have to pass.   I glanced through some of the drama in the other thread on this collection. All I want to say is that what we do with our money is our business. We choose to support whoever and whatever we want and that's that. If you don't like Rihanna, her decisions, what she stands for and choose to boycott the collection, you have every right. If you're a fan and want to buy every piece, you have that right. I am definitely not a fan of Rihanna for many reasons, but I'm not so opposed to her that I would boycott this collection. Opinions will vary on if she should be judged, how she should be judged and what we should do with our money, but at the end of the day, it's a personal choice and there's no point in going back and forth forever.


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 21, 2013)

oh , THIS is the thread that is excited about the collections lol!  I am excited about this , I am going to try and get at least one item from each release, I especially like the fall packaging and the holiday stuff sounds good too! no breaks from mac this year damn!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 21, 2013)

I know it's easier on the wallet, but I really wish everything would come out together. I'm so damn impatient and I do love huge hauls.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2013)

Slimmycakes said:


> Thank you for saying this!! I'm hoping it will be a judge free zone over here as well. I actually like the packaging because I don't have anything like it in my stash. * I'm  looking forward to my first quad and SH brush! *And of course all the lipsticks... she wears amazing colors so I'm having high hopes.


  Let talk SH brushes! The 187 is not my thing so I wonder if there will be more and if so which ones.   If there is a 168, I'm getting it. Or a 131... The angels will sing if that brush comes back in some way shape or form this year. I need a backup. Let me go over to the mac brush thread and praise it some more.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 21, 2013)

sss215 said:


> If there is a 168, I'm getting it. *Or a 131... The angels will sing it that brush comes back in some way shape or form this year.* I need a backup. Let me go over to the mac brush thread and praise it some more.


  	I missed out on that brush and I want it sooooooo bad !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Feb 21, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I know it's easier on the wallet, but I really wish everything would come out together. I'm so damn impatient and I do love huge hauls.


  I'm impatient too but at least there's will be something new every season! I'm really excited I wish there was pics of it all! I already have the 187 brush but I really like this one too!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm weary of special brushes, so I'm going to stay away from them. The 187 in that photo looks off to me. I've seen Rihanna wear all kinds of colors with her makeup so I'm hoping that's what we get and maybe something new and interesting. There's bound to be a red lipstick, which I'm kinda over, but perhaps the texture or finish can separate it from the sea of Mac reds. More than anything, I'll probably end up with shadows and blushes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm super excited for this collex.  B/c the packaging reminds me of Diana's I hoping we get wearable shades for woc and bp type products.  For some reason, I really thing it is going to be a throwback to what mac used to do.  I'm getting the SH brush as long as it isn't garbage. I'm excited the featured a WoC in a spread.like this.  There are a lot of brands I love that I get tired of seeing the same pale faces.  I would like more variety.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if one of the shadows will be blue. I've seen her wear some pretty blues on her eyes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 21, 2013)

I've also seen her wear purple and I recall her wearing red eyeliner. I hope it's not too much in the natural/neutral category. I know some WOC are still stuck into thinking they only look good in those eye looks but if this Rihanna collection has some more adventurous shades maybe they'll be more likely to experiment. I think there could be some smokey shadows somewhere in there. I've been doing that more lately, so that would be interesting to me.


----------



## CartoonChic (Feb 21, 2013)

I just posted in the main thread and then saw this one. I want a a brown girl version of Forever Marilyn!


----------



## MissTT (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## hwdsprincess (Feb 21, 2013)

Another riri thread cool that's actually about being excited. I can't wait for this line to come out


----------



## sss215 (Feb 22, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I've also seen her wear purple and I recall her wearing red eyeliner. I hope it's not too much in the natural/neutral category. I know some WOC are still stuck into thinking they only look good in those eye looks but if this Rihanna collection has some more adventurous shades maybe they'll be more likely to experiment. I think there could be some smokey shadows somewhere in there. I've been doing that more lately, so that would be interesting to me.


  I hope so too. With the Diana Ross collection there was a smoky quad with a beautiful deep dark coral called dance mix and a very unique warm gold brown called flipside. Those were some of my favorite LE shadows by MAC.  There was also a purpleish quad with vex that was pretty interesting, the purples were not deep and dark or safe and reminded me of what a 60's girl group would wear, sweet and pretty.  Both quads seemed telling of the makeup during the eras Diana Ross was her most popular, 60's, 70's. hope this collection follows suit with what the person would wear. Sounds like it will, so far   





CartoonChic said:


> I just posted in the main thread and then saw this one. I want a a brown girl version of Forever Marilyn!


  Yes, that BP has got to be something amazing for us!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 23, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Yes, that BP has got to be something amazing for us!


  	I'm excited about this collection as well.  I love the packaging and it is reminiscent of the Diana Ross packaging.  I really wish they would relaunch the Diana Ross collection.  Due to $ constraints I could only get a few products - 1 brush, 1 lipstick and one lipgloss (Sunny Boy) which is my favorite pink lipgloss ever.  But I would have loved to have bought a few more things.  It would be nice if this Rihanna collection had a nice highlighter or MSF for WOC even though I really don't need another.

  	I'm not a huge Rihanna fan but it has nothing to do with her personal life.  But I love her makeup looks and look forward to this collection.  She seems very fashionable and I think she makes more sense as a celebrity collection than some other celebrities Mac has featured IMO.  I had to stop reading the main Mac Collection thread because it was all about the celebrity herself and I just want to hear about the products.

  	So I'm looking forward to this collection but I'm not looking forward to the inevitable stalking.  You know this collection will sell like crazy.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't wait to see all the stuff in this collection. I'll bet there will be some very nice things. Rihanna's makeup always looks nice.


----------



## Pikahime (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't really care for Rihanna personally but I think her makeup and what she decides to put out has nothing to do with her personal life.  However, this line looks ADORABLE and the packaging is absolutely precious. I'm a sucker for cute packaging or packaging that gives me nostalgia (which is why I went nuts over Archie's Girls), so this is right up my alley. I rarely pick up quads but I might pick up one of the ones from this line specifically.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 2, 2013)

I hope I like something from this collection because besides the signature, the packaging is killing it!  If any of the products can be used to recreate her sultry look in the pic that keeps floating around in the other thread, I'm in all the way.


----------



## trayceeee (Mar 2, 2013)

I actually like the signature. Looks hot pink to me!


----------



## trayceeee (Mar 2, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I've also seen her wear purple and I recall her wearing red eyeliner. I hope it's not too much in the natural/neutral category*. I know some WOC are still stuck into thinking they only look good in those eye looks b*ut if this Rihanna collection has some more adventurous shades maybe they'll be more likely to experiment. I think there could be some smokey shadows somewhere in there. I've been doing that more lately, so that would be interesting to me.


  That's me!! I have every gold/brown/bronze eyeshadow that Mac, Inglot, and Urban decay makes!! I am so afraid of color. Bought call me bubbles quad last year and can't bring myself to wear it. Bought Veronicas palette determined to wear Purple.. but can't do it!! If the Riri quads are neutral then I'm auto-sold.. if they're colors then ill still buy but just admire from afar


----------



## aradhana (Mar 2, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> If the Riri quads are neutral then I'm auto-sold.. if they're colors then ill still buy but just admire from afar


  	maybe you can work the colour into your looks in small doses? like with the veronica palette, just put a little purple in the outer corner, or in the crease?


----------



## sss215 (Mar 4, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> That's me!! I have every gold/brown/bronze eyeshadow that Mac, Inglot, and Urban decay makes!! I am so afraid of color. Bought call me  bubbles quad last year and can't bring myself to wear it. Bought Veronicas palette determined to wear Purple.. but can't do it!! If the Riri quads are neutral then I'm auto-sold.. if they're colors then ill still buy but just admire from afar


  Do you wear blush or a bold, bright lip, because neutral shadows are perfect for that if you do.


----------



## trayceeee (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I do wear blush and although im lazy with my lips I usually do wear a color there.   Can't wait for more info on this collection!


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Mar 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm interested in seeing the actual products. I love the packaging, but if the products aren't great, I will definitely have to pass.   I glanced through some of the drama in the other thread on this collection. All I want to say is that what we do with our money is our business. We choose to support whoever and whatever we want and that's that. If you don't like Rihanna, her decisions, what she stands for and choose to boycott the collection, you have every right. If you're a fan and want to buy every piece, you have that right. I am definitely not a fan of Rihanna for many reasons, but I'm not so opposed to her that I would boycott this collection. Opinions will vary on if she should be judged, how she should be judged and what we should do with our money, but at the end of the day, it's a personal choice and there's no point in going back and forth forever.


.  Oh Lord,I hope its not like the I didnt see that,but please ppl. I'm with you on this one Shontae. I do luv the Rose gold packaging & feel there should be something for everyone. But I'm excited to see to the products first & hope I won't have to stalk


----------



## Cara (Mar 21, 2013)

Have just seen this, i think tonight before i go to sleep, i will pray for my wallet!!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 1, 2013)

i love rihanna so im buying regardless...what she does in her personal life has nothing to do with me...i'm passing up extra dimension and baking beauties to save for this one.


----------



## sss215 (May 2, 2013)

Who's ready for the  RiRi Woo release today???


----------



## chinablaq (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if anyone mentioned this previously, but is RiRi Woo the same color as Ruby Woo?


----------



## MissTT (May 2, 2013)

RiRi seems to be a bit darker according to reports. More blue.


----------



## MAChostage (May 2, 2013)

Glad they are only allowing one per order.


----------



## kimbunney (May 2, 2013)

Did we ever find out the color story for the other releases?


----------



## sss215 (May 4, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> Did we ever find out the color story for the other releases?


  	Erine1881  posted some info in the regular thread


----------



## sagehen (May 9, 2013)

Is it wholly unprofessional that my boss and I received our packages containing RiRi Woo at the same time, and stopped what we were doing to open and apply? Already getting compliments from people who never ever notice such things. Love.


----------



## MissTT (May 9, 2013)

That actually sounds hilarious. At least your boss knows what's important.


----------



## funkychik02 (May 22, 2013)

I can't wait for more!! When is the rest out??


----------



## NiniCakes (May 23, 2013)

The rest of the line is supposed to be released throughout the year with the next installment to be released in June. I have RiRi Woo and I love it! It is VERY similar to Ruby Woo but I never bought Ruby Woo so I'm not bummed about buying a dupe basically. Can't wait for the next release! I think there's a darker lipstick that's gonna be released as well, so i'm putting the pennies away now in preparation of purchasing!


----------



## Copperhead (May 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for the next release so I can get RiRi Woo and Boy.


----------



## sss215 (May 23, 2013)

funkychik02 said:


> I can't wait for more!! When is the rest out??


  June 6th officially for 3 lippies, blush duo, & luster drops.   The rest for fall and holiday, we don't know yet.


----------



## BellaBri (May 23, 2013)

Dying can't wait!! Love the rose gold packaging. *sigh my  is  singing!!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2013)

I'm excited for the lipsticks. I think I'll get another RRW and the other 2 shades. Not sure about that blush duo, though. I need to see more of it. I don't think the rose gold lustre drops will actually make much of a difference on my skin. I have my HG liquid highlighter already, anyway.


----------



## NiniCakes (Jun 7, 2013)

So just as an update, the new release date will be June 18th and these lippies won't have the special rose gold packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i guess they're going to save that for the next big release, sigh!
  	I plan on getting all 3 lippies (shown here: http://www.thesundaygirl.com/2013/05/mac-riri-hearts-summer-collection.html) and am on the fence about the lustre drops, i actually love the look and feel of the retro matte formulas and all 3 will be retro matte, score!


----------



## Anie (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish we could see swatches of Heaux & Riri Boy already!!


----------



## Anie (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry! Let's forget what I just said! I just found some on Google/IG lol!! *oops*


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jun 14, 2013)

Im so excited this collection is  finally coming out in a few days.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At first I was so sure about getting everything from this collection but now I am unsure about the blush duo.  I wonder if it will be deep enough for my skin.  I am thinking about passing on the blush this time and maybe checking it out when it comes back in the fall collection because by then there should be swatches and reviews up from WOC.


----------



## NiniCakes (Jun 17, 2013)

Tomorrow's the big day! The launch happens at Noon, just in time for lunch break shopping! I plan on getting all 3 lippies! good luck to everyone on completing successful purchases, the website usually gets flooded for LE launches, but consistency is key!


----------



## Anie (Jun 17, 2013)

It launches on the 20th over here in the UK. I Prayyyy for Riri Boy and Heaux!! I already have Riri Woo sooo iiiiif I don't get another one... I won't cry lol!! I am still undecisive about the blush/bronzer...


----------



## afulton (Jun 21, 2013)

Did anyone get the blush/bronzer duo?  What are your thoughts on its pigmentation for dark skin tones?


----------



## MissTT (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd like to hear about the blush, too!


----------



## aradhana (Jun 21, 2013)

i received my goodies today. i got boy, heaux and the drops. i only swatched the drops on my hand, but i think their effect will be subtle on my skintone, especially when i compare with bronze hero drops, which are much more bronzey...

  	i didn't get the blush, but i'm kinda curious...maybe i would consider it in the fall if it comes back?


----------



## That1980sGirl (Jun 21, 2013)

Seeing swatches and I'm regretting not getting the luster drops, does anyone know if they're coming back in the fall?


----------



## aradhana (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't know whether or not they're coming back, but I think thereks probably a dupe out there...like maybe one of the NARS multples for example...


----------



## jdandray (Jul 2, 2013)

So glad I found this thread!!!!


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2013)

My Heau and RiRi Boy are due today. To be honest I'm kind of over them after the fiasco that took place trying to get them. Glad they shipped earlier than projected though. How are folks using the lustre drops? I'm afraid they wouldn't look good mixed with foundation when I have oily skin.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jul 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> My Heau and RiRi Boy are due today. To be honest I'm kind of over them after the fiasco that took place trying to get them. Glad they shipped earlier than projected though.* How are folks using the lustre drops? I'm afraid they wouldn't look good mixed with foundation when I have oily skin.*


  	I havent used them yet but I do plan to mix it with my foundation (although my skin is dry) 
  	-just a little though because, I dont wanna go overboard) !!! Also I plan to use it as a cheekbone highlight and use my fingers to apply.  I will be testing it out this weekend


----------



## aradhana (Jul 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> My Heau and RiRi Boy are due today. To be honest I'm kind of over them after the fiasco that took place trying to get them. Glad they shipped earlier than projected though. How are folks using the lustre drops? I'm afraid they wouldn't look good mixed with foundation when I have oily skin.


  	i don't put them on the pore-y part of the cheek...just on the high part of the cheek bones, and slightly blend them into the brow area.  i don't find them as shimmery as the strobe liquid either...dunno if that helps!


----------



## MissTT (Jul 2, 2013)

It does. Thanks. I dont want to look glittery or shiny. Just slightly glowy.


----------



## aradhana (Jul 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It does. Thanks. I dont want to look glittery or shiny. Just slightly glowy.


  	i don't find they look too shiny...especially on my skintone (which is pretty similar to yours). especially in this particular shade. i should point out though that i don't mix them into my foundation, i just pat them into my skin after applying my tinted moisturizer or foundation.


----------

